# USC Visual sample question



## Sekai Impact (Nov 16, 2021)

Let's say I'm applying to SCA's Writing for screen and television. I know that the visual sample is for people majoring in film production, but can I put a visual sample in my portfolio at least, and will the admission officers look at it?


----------

